# Please ID rescued plants for me?



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Wisteria? Water sprite? It's ~15cm tall, from a rescue tank (all are) - not in the best shape when I got it...









Anubias afrezi (sp)?? I have what I think is a miniature froma runner too...


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

if you can take a better pic of the first plant that would be helpful. Too hard to tell right now with that pic.

As for the second pic, it may be Anubias afzelii. Are the leaves attached to a rhizome? If so pull it out of the substrate so that the roots from the rhizome are all that is buried, or else it will rot and your rescue will be in vain.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=101C

It's probably _Anubias barteri_ var. _angustifolia_. Please see the description on www.tropica.dk I agree that it is buried much too deeply.

The first plant needs a better photograph. I think it may be _Bolbitis_ but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

OK - I think the leaves were all attached to a rhizome (or was that the first plant?) - Either way, I'll get any rhizomes up to substrate level tonight and try to get a better pic of the first plant.

Thanks

edit: I read the _Bolbitis _description and I think you're right. I remember seeing what I thought were fiddleheads. (I gotta dig up the rhizome!)


----------

